# [Résolu] Installation Apache. Erreur lord du démarrage

## reyale

Bonjour,

Je viens depuis peu d'installer gentoo dans le but de faire une serveur Nagios.

Mais lors du démarrage de apache2, j'ai une erreur en retour : 

etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 35 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:

SSLCertificateFile: file '/etc/apache2/ssl/server.crt' does not exist or is empty

D'ou peut provenir cette erreur ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide ....[/topic]

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec le forum ?

Le message est clair : la config n'est pas correcte et mentionne un fichier certificat absent.

As-tu bien configuré ton apache ? et exécuté dispatch-conf ?

----------

## reyale

J'ai suivi un guide d'installation me précisant pas vraiment que faire si ce n'est d'effectuer l'emerge et le démarrage par après.

Que devrais-je configurer en plus ?

merci pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Quels USE as-tu utilisés (emerge -pv apache) ?

Ici Apache se plaint que pour la config SSL, il manque la création de certificats.

As-tu besoin de SSL ? Si oui, il te faut installer des certificats.

----------

## reyale

Voici le use employé :

nagios apache2 # emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2  USE="ssl threads* -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Comment obtenir le certificat ? J'ai installé openssl mais rien ne change ....

----------

## boozo

'alute

as-tu activé le support de ssl dans la variable apache_opts avant de le lancer ? (/etc/conf.d/apache2)

i.e. APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5"

Et tu devrais aussi jeter un oeil aux fichiers de config des vhosts par la suite (/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*)

btw: 

```
APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 
```

de mémoire, il me semble que c'était mieux avec un choix actif   :Wink: 

----------

## reyale

Salut,

En fait pour pouvoir démarrer apache2 sans problème j'ai du modifier le APACHE2_OPTS :

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D -D -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"

Mais, dois-je laisser ssl ou bien ce n'est pas obligatoire ?

Si oui, savez-vous comment le faire correctement.....

Merci d'avance

----------

## boozo

ben...comme le dit XavierMiller, çà ça dépend de toi ou de ton besoin plus exactement.

Mais a priori, je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'activer le support SSL pour le demarrage d'apache - vérifie peut-être que tes fichier de conf n'aient pas d'inscohérence en ce sens ?

Personnellement du moment qu'il y a interaction avec un user (cad dès lors qu'il y plus qu'une simple consultation de pages web) je ne choisirais que du listen 443 si çà ne tenait qu'a moi mais bon  :Rolling Eyes:  (et qu'on ne parle pas de nos jours de la charge que ça engendre inutilement)

ps:/ enlève les -D inutiles de ta variable

----------

## loopx

Hihihihi, 

c'est pour ce genre de problème que j'ai décidé de tuner mon apache .. je le veux minimaliste, j'y suis arrivé dernièrement (j'ai encore des trucs à faire puis j'encoderais ca dans mon wiki). Perso, j'ai désactivé tout ce qui parlais de SSL, etc ...

EDIt: pour mon "OPTS APACHE CHOSE MACHIN", il me reste ceci :

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D NAGIOS" 

bref, reste les vhosts, le php et le truc de nagios  :Wink:    le reste, je m'en fou  .. ca fonctionne, sauf mon nagios qui est dead pour l'instant mais je pense pas à que ca a avoir avec cette ligne  :Wink:   simple problème d'exécution du cgi

----------

## reyale

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci beaucoup pour votre coup de main

----------

## boozo

 *reyale wrote:*   

> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre coup de main

 

Tant mieux mais nous préciser "comment" serait un plus pour la communauté - en particulier pour ceux qui rencontreraient le même problème et qui viendraient chercher de l'aide sur le forum...  :Sad: 

Edit: Au fait, merci pour la mise à jour du titre mais - et m'en voudrais de paraître tatillon pour çà - selon nos conventions (section 3/3) et pour permettre à tous d'être plus efficent dans les recherches ultérieures qqch comme ci-dessous serait mieux i.e.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> [Apache] Erreur de certificat ssl au lancement (Résolu)

 

Edit 2: btw, c'est aussi valable pour cet autre thread...

----------

